# Stretching Mozzarella w/o a Microwave?



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2009)

I have used the hot water method to stretch my mozzarella but the problem is that it seems to wash the salt and some of the flavor off of the cheese. How can I avoid this?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

You can brine your cheese instead of salting the curd. 
I'm guessing that you are using the 30 minute recipe which is notorious for lack of flavor. Use only enough 170* water to cover a grapefruit size amount of curd. Add more if needed toward the end. Stretch, form into a ball , and dunk into very cold brine and let stand one hour. 
For added flavor add lipase powder, although the best flavor comes with a longer process...time for the culture to work on the milk before it gets stopped by high acidity, heat, and salt.


----------

